# مشروع تخرج هندسة تكييف وتبريد



## Eng..Ashraf (22 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم 
انا طالب هندسة تكييف وتبريد سنة خامسة واقوم بعمل مشروع تخرج واريد لو تفضلتم 
بعض المعلومات عن 

steel radiators
& 
steel boiler​


----------



## محمد619 (22 ديسمبر 2006)

لو بقدر بس انا سنة تانية و منكم نستفيد موفق


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (22 ديسمبر 2006)

المراجل الفولاذية : 

تصنع من صفائح وانابيب الفولاذ ، وتتحمل الضغوط العالية ، ودرجات الحرارة العالية ، لذا تستعمل في الابنية العالية المدفأة بالماء الساخن ذات درجات الحرارة العالية .

تصنع المراجل الفولاذية (ذات الاستطاعة الصغيرة والمتوسطة )على شكل عناصر متعددة او بشكل اسطواني او انبوبي . 
اما المراجل ذات الاستطاعة الكبيرة فانها تصنع من انابيب الدخان وغلاف يحوي الماء .

وتتصف المراجل الفولاذية بعدم مقاومتها للتآكل والصدأ الناتج عن غازات الاحتراق او المياه الموجودة بداخلها .







​


----------



## الصانع (22 ديسمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته 
ان شاء الله سوف أقوم بتزويدك بمعلومات حول الــ ( Heat Exchangers ) وانواعها 
بأقرب فرصة ممكنة ...


----------



## Eng..Ashraf (22 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي المهندس عبد المنعم على هذه المعلومات ولكن احبذ لو ان لديك معلومات باللغة الانجليزية او مواقع معينة وبالاخص عن steel radiators 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## Eng..Ashraf (24 ديسمبر 2006)

شو ي جماعة وينكم ووين الردود


----------



## م. عبد المنعم (25 ديسمبر 2006)

*المشعات الفولاذية (من حديد الصاج) Steel Radiators :*

تمتاز بخفة وزنها وسهولة تركيبها وصيانتها ، كما تمتاز بانها تسخن بسرعة عند تشغيل نظام التدفئة .

ومن مساوئها ان مقاومتها للصدأ قليلة مقارنة مع مشعات الالمنيوم والفونت ، وبالتالي فان عمرها الافتراضي قليل نسبياً . 

يتم دهان المشعات الفولاذية بدهان حراري غامق بعد عمل دهان التأسيس من قبل الشركة المصنعة . 

يبين الشكل التالي اشكالاً ومقاسات مختلفة للمشعات الفولاذية التي تركب على الجدران : ​ 





​ 
كما يبين الشكل التالي مشع صاج بأرجل يتم تركيبه حراً على الارض Free Standing Type : ​ 





​ 
يبين الجدول التالي نشرة فنية لاحد انواع المشعات الفولاذية ، حيث يظهر في الجدول الاحمال الحرارية الصادرة من مقاطع المشع بمقاسات مختلفة : ​








والله الموفق​


----------



## Eng..Ashraf (27 ديسمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي المهندس عبد المنعم والله يجزيك الخير ان شاء الله


----------



## al7usam7 (28 يناير 2010)

Thncks my brother


----------



## السسباعي (28 مارس 2010)

هل يويد دائره تعمل بامونياء (النشادر) بشرح مفصل


----------



## magdyromi (15 يونيو 2010)

thxxxxxxx


----------

